# Estás que...



## inglesito

Hola,

COmo se traduce:

Estás que...

ej.

¡*estás que* lo pierdes todo!

no sé si es un buen ejemplo.

Gracias


----------



## Orgullomoore

"You're losing everything!"

I don't think the "estás que" is correct, but there is a tendency to say that in some dialects. For example: "el día está que brilla" instead of "el día está brillante" or "el día brilla".


----------



## diegodbs

Orgullomoore said:
			
		

> "You're losing everything!"
> 
> I don't think the "estás que" is correct, but there is a tendency to say that in some dialects. For example: "el día está que brilla" instead of "el día está brillante" or "el día brilla".


 
No es exactamente igual "el día está que brilla" y "el día brilla". En la segunda estás describiendo un hecho objetivo. En la primera tiene un cierto matiz subjetivo. Describes lo mismo pero desde dos puntos de vista diferentes, objetivo o subjetivo. Por supuesto que el significado es el mismo, pero hay un ligero matiz en cada una de las dos maneras de decirlo.

"Lo pierdes todo" es una descripción de lo que esa persona está haciendo.
"Estás que lo pierdes todo", la persona que dice así la frase, está pensando (no sé qué te pasa, algo te pasa, qué raro que actúes así) pero lo pierdes todo.


----------



## Orgullomoore

diegodbs said:
			
		

> No es exactamente igual "el día está que brilla" y "el día brilla". En la segunda estás describiendo un hecho objetivo. En la primera tiene un cierto matiz subjetivo. Describes lo mismo pero desde dos puntos de vista diferentes, objetivo o subjetivo. Por supuesto que el significado es el mismo, pero hay un ligero matiz en cada una de las dos maneras de decirlo.
> 
> "Lo pierdes todo" es una descripción de lo que esa persona está haciendo.
> "Estás que lo pierdes todo", la persona que dice así la frase, está pensando (no sé qué te pasa, algo te pasa, qué raro que actúes así) pero lo pierdes todo.


Hmm...¿etonces sí es correcto decirlo así? A mí siempre me parecía chistoso que gente dijera "oye, ¡esa jeba está que seduce!", pero si es lo correcto entonces el ridículo soy yo. ¿Podrías aclarar un poco, Diego?


----------



## Thottt

Con referencia a la frase que planteaste como ejemplo "estas que lo pierdes todo" quiere decir lo que diego comentaba "no es usual en ti, pero lo pierdes todo" con lo que la expresion "estar que" se induce un matiz de sorpresa. Con referencia a la frase "esa jeba esta que seduce" lo que esta ocurriendo es una elipsis de un complemento circunstancial de modo, "esa jeba esta (tan buena) que seduce" 

No siempre expresiones aparentemente iguales tienen un trasfondo igual. 

Saludos.


----------



## gisele73

No sé si es gramaticalmente correcto o no decir _"Está que"..._pero creo que es incorrecto. En algunos países es común decirlo; he de admitir que algunas veces también lo he usado.

Recuerdo que en los 80's hubo una película que se llamaba "Salsa, está que arde" y mi tío me dijo que era incorrecto decir_ "está que arde",_ que lo correcto sería *"está ardiendo".*

Así que, si alguien dice por ejemplo:

"El sol está que quema", no significa exactamente que el "sol quema", sino "el sol está quemando".


----------



## inglesito

Muchas gracias, entonces si dijiera a una amiga que no deja de llorar por ejemplo. ¿quedaría bien, Estás que no dejas de llorar?


----------



## Thottt

inglesito said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, entonces si dijiera a una amiga que no deja de llorar por ejemplo. ¿quedaría bien, Estás que no dejas de llorar?


 
Ehem, en ese caso mejor dile "por que no dejas de llorar?" 

Quedaria mas elegante, 

Y para ella seria mas agradable.


----------



## diegodbs

Orgullomoore said:
			
		

> Hmm...¿etonces sí es correcto decirlo así? A mí siempre me parecía chistoso que gente dijera "oye, ¡esa jeba está que seduce!", pero si es lo correcto entonces el ridículo soy yo. ¿Podrías aclarar un poco, Diego?


 
Es verdad, es una manera muy normal y coloquial de hablar y tiene ese sentido o matiz que te decía antes. Se oye a la gente expresarse así, y se puede encontrar en textos excritos.

"Está que trina" = está enfadado.
"Está que no sabe qué hacer" = está tan nervioso que no sabe qué hacer.
"La situación está que arde" = está tan complicada que no se sabe qué solución tendrá.

No eres ridículo, sólo se trata de una manera de expesarse que a lo mejor no conocías bien.


----------



## Orgullomoore

gisele73 said:
			
		

> No sé si es gramaticalmente correcto o no decir _"Está que"..._pero creo que es incorrecto. En algunos países es común decirlo; he de admitir que algunas veces también lo he usado.
> 
> Recuerdo que en los 80's hubo una película que se llamaba "Salsa, está que arde" y mi tío me dijo que era incorrecto decir_ "está que arde",_ que lo correcto sería *"está ardiendo".*
> 
> Así que, si alguien dice por ejemplo:
> 
> "El sol está que quema", no significa exactamente que el "sol quema", sino "el sol está quemando".


Muchas gracias, gisele, ésa es otra que siempre oigo, "está que arde". Yo siempre había interpretado que ignoraban un adjetivo que describiera lo que querían expresar. O sea que no saben un adjetivo que quiera decir "que arde" (o no se les ocurre) y por eso han usado "que arde", simplemente. No sé si me he vuelto loco.


----------



## gisele73

Thottt said:
			
		

> Con referencia a la frase que planteaste como ejemplo "estas que lo pierdes todo" quiere decir lo que diego comentaba "no es usual en ti, pero lo pierdes todo" con lo que la expresion "estar que" se induce un matiz de sorpresa. Con referencia a la frase "esa jeba esta que seduce" lo que esta ocurriendo es una elipsis de un complemento circunstancial de modo, "esa jeba esta (tan buena) que seduce"
> 
> No siempre expresiones aparentemente iguales tienen un trasfondo igual.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola 

El "está que" no indica subjetividad.

En el ejemplo mencionado en el post original "estás que lo pierdes todo", no significa necesariamente que sea algo inusual en esa persona. Es lo mismo que decir "lo estás perdiendo todo".

"Estas que lo pierdes todo" = "Lo estás perdiendo todo".

"Habla rápido que está que se me acaba el tiempo" = "Habla rápido que se me está acabando el tiempo".


----------



## gisele73

También "está que" indica una acción repetitiva, por ejemplo. Si un amigo te está molestando (jodiendo) un buen rato, tú me podrías decir: "Mi amigo *está que* jode y jode, ya me harté."

O si uno tiene algo que decir, pero no lo dice directamente, sino que se va por lar ramas, se dice "*está que* le da vueltas al asunto y no lo dice de una vez".

Espero que no se hayan confundido mas


----------



## diegodbs

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> El "está que" no indica subjetividad.
> 
> En el ejemplo mencionado en el post original "estás que lo pierdes todo", no significa necesariamente que sea algo inusual en esa persona. Es lo mismo que decir "lo estás perdiendo todo".
> 
> "Estas que lo pierdes todo" = "Lo estás perdiendo todo".
> 
> "Habla rápido que está que se me acaba el tiempo" = "Habla rápido que se me está acabando el tiempo".


 
Yo sí le veo cierto matiz subjetivo, en el sentido de que yo usaría esa manera de decirlo si la persona en cuestión no suele perder nada, y hoy, por lo que sea, lo pierde todo.
"Hoy estás que lo pierdes todo" como manera de subrayar por mí (subjetivamente) que algo te está pasando para que actúes así. Pero, como siempre, los matices subjetivos son, como su propio nombre indica, subjetivos.


----------



## Alundra

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Yo sí le veo cierto matiz subjetivo, en el sentido de que yo usaría esa manera de decirlo si la persona en cuestión no suele perder nada, y hoy, por lo que sea, lo pierde todo.
> "Hoy estás que lo pierdes todo" como manera de subrayar por mí (subjetivamente) que algo te está pasando para que actúes así. Pero, como siempre, los matices subjetivos son, como su propio nombre indica, subjetivos.


 
Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Diego...

Sí me dicen: "Hoy estás que lo pierdes todo", lo que me están diciendo es que no es normal en mí que lo pierda todo, pero hoy, por alguna razón lo hago.

Alundra.


----------



## gisele73

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Yo sí le veo cierto matiz subjetivo, en el sentido de que yo usaría esa manera de decirlo si la persona en cuestión no suele perder nada, y hoy, por lo que sea, lo pierde todo.
> "Hoy estás que lo pierdes todo" como manera de subrayar por mí (subjetivamente) que algo te está pasando para que actúes así. Pero, como siempre, los matices subjetivos son, como su propio nombre indica, subjetivos.



En algunos casos sí puede ser subjetivo, como en el ejemplo que has dado, pero no siempre.

Por ejemplo, algo que se dice con frecuencia en mi país cuando se habla de, ya sea un chico/a a quien le gusta mucho o está muy enamorado/a de alguien: "Fernando _está que_ se muere por Patricia". 

O, "a mi tío está que se le cae la baba por su hijito."

Saludos


----------



## Alundra

gisele73 said:
			
		

> En algunos casos sí puede ser subjetivo, como en el ejemplo que has dado, pero no siempre.
> 
> Por ejemplo, algo que se dice con frecuencia en mi país cuando se habla de, ya sea un chico/a a quien le gusta mucho o está muy enamorado/a de alguien: "Fernando _está que_ se muere por Patricia".
> 
> O, "a mi tío está que se le cae la baba por su hijito."
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues yo lo sigo viendo ocasional... Fernando, sólo se muere por Patricia, pero por nadie más... y al tío, sólo se le cae la baba por su hijito... pero por nadie más... no sé si me explico....

Alundra.


----------



## Thottt

gisele73 said:
			
		

> También "está que" indica una acción repetitiva, por ejemplo. Si un amigo te está molestando (jodiendo) un buen rato, tú me podrías decir: "Mi amigo *está que* jode y jode, ya me harté."
> 
> O si uno tiene algo que decir, pero no lo dice directamente, sino que se va por lar ramas, se dice "*está que* le da vueltas al asunto y no lo dice de una vez".
> 
> Espero que no se hayan confundido mas


 
En la oracion "mi amigo esta que jode y jode, ya me harte" el matiz de repeticion no lo aporta "esta que" sino "jode y jode". Del mismo modo que en la otra oracion la referencia a irse por las ramas no la da el "esta que" sino el contexto de la oracion. 

Saludos.


----------



## diegodbs

gisele73 said:
			
		

> En algunos casos sí puede ser subjetivo, como en el ejemplo que has dado, pero no siempre.
> 
> Por ejemplo, algo que se dice con frecuencia en mi país cuando se habla de, ya sea un chico/a a quien le gusta mucho o está muy enamorado/a de alguien: "Fernando _está que_ se muere por Patricia".
> 
> O, "a mi tío está que se le cae la baba por su hijito."
> 
> Saludos


 
De acuerdo contigo, pero ¿no crees que casi siempre o muchísimas veces tiene cierto matiz (a lo mejor la palabra no es "subjetivo") que nos hace emplear esa forma de "estás que..."?

Si decimos "mi tío está que se le cae la baba por su hijo" será porque notamos cierta diferencia, por sutil que sea, con la frase "a mi tío se le cae la baba por su hijo". Me parece que esta manera de emplear el "está que.." es algo común en todos los países que hablamos español.


----------



## gisele73

Creo que los ejemplos que acabo de dar son todos subjetivos...he pensado en otro.

Por ejemplo si tengo en las manos una olla caliente y le digo a mi mamá: "Mamá por favor ayúdame con esta olla que _está que quema_"/"mamá ayúdame con esta olla que está quemando".

En ese caso no sería subjetivo ya que la olla está caliente y eso es un hecho. 

No sé si en España lo usarían en ese caso, talvez sólo en casos subjetivos, ¿o no lo usan para nada?


----------



## Alundra

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Creo que los ejemplos que acabo de dar son todos subjetivos...he pensado en otro.
> 
> Por ejemplo si tengo en las manos una olla caliente y le digo a mi mamá: "Mamá por favor ayúdame con esta olla que _está que quema_"/"mamá ayúdame con esta olla que está quemando".
> 
> En ese caso no sería subjetivo ya que la olla está caliente y eso es un hecho.
> 
> No sé si en España lo usarían en ese caso, talvez sólo en casos subjetivos, ¿o no lo usan para nada?


 
Gisele, ¿la olla quema siempre?? yo creo que las ollas, cuando no están guardadas en los armarios sin usar, están frias.

Alundra.


----------



## gisele73

Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes en que los ejemplos que cité implican subjetividad, por eso acabo de dar otro ejemplo en mi post anterior. ¿Qué opinan?

Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Creo que los ejemplos que acabo de dar son todos subjetivos...he pensado en otro.
> 
> Por ejemplo si tengo en las manos una olla caliente y le digo a mi mamá: "Mamá por favor ayúdame con esta olla que _está que quema_"/"mamá ayúdame con esta olla que está quemando".
> 
> En ese caso no sería subjetivo ya que la olla está caliente y eso es un hecho.
> 
> No sé si en España lo usarían en ese caso, talvez sólo en casos subjetivos, ¿o no lo usan para nada?


 
Esa frase la diríamos exactamente igual que tú la has empleado, y por supuesto la olla caliente quema. 
¿Cómo lo definimos, entonces, si la palabra "subjetivo" no acaba de convencerte? En algunas ocasiones expresamos algo subjetivo y en otras algo....¿?.
Un saludo Gisele.


----------



## Alundra

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes en que los ejemplos que cité implican subjetividad, por eso acabo de dar otro ejemplo en mi post anterior. ¿Qué opinan?
> 
> Saludos


 
Que no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo, jeje... tú seguiras buscando ejemplos, y yo todos los veré con un matíz de temporalidad, o eventuales... pero todo el mundo no tenemos porque pensar igual..  

Alundra.


----------



## gisele73

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Esa frase la diríamos exactamente igual que tú la has empleado, y por supuesto la olla caliente quema.
> ¿Cómo lo definimos, entonces, si la palabra "subjetivo" no acaba de convencerte? En algunas ocasiones expresamos algo subjetivo y en otras algo....¿?.
> Un saludo Gisele.


 
Talvez algo subjetivo y en otros casos algo transitorio o pasajero (?).

Porque por supuesto _"está que"_ no indica que sea algo que siempre sucede, algo permantente, sino más bien algo transitorio...creo....


----------



## VenusEnvy

For a related thread, click here.


----------



## Alundra

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Esa frase la diríamos exactamente igual que tú la has empleado, y por supuesto la olla caliente quema.
> ¿Cómo lo definimos, entonces, si la palabra "subjetivo" no acaba de convencerte? En algunas ocasiones expresamos algo subjetivo y en otras algo....¿?.
> Un saludo Gisele.


 
Yo creo que la olla no siempre quema.. afortunadamente  

Y subjetivo y objetivo, no son tampoco cómo yo definiría las situaciones.

Quizá temporales, ocasionales... no sé..

Alundra.


----------



## Thottt

Vamos a intentar ponernos de acuerdo con los usos, e intentemos llegar a conclusiones para aclarar definitivamente las dudas de Inglesito, que tiene que estar con los ojos a cuadros con tanta divagacion acerca del uso de "estar que"
- Se emplea en lenguaje coloquial. 
- Transmite un mensaje de subjetividad
- Sirve para expresar hechos transitorios

Completemos el resumen.
Saludos.


----------



## gisele73

Thottt said:
			
		

> Vamos a intentar ponernos de acuerdo con los usos, e intentemos llegar a conclusiones para aclarar definitivamente las dudas de Inglesito, que tiene que estar con los ojos a cuadros con tanta divagacion acerca del uso de "estar que"
> - Se emplea en lenguaje coloquial.
> - Transmite un mensaje de subjetividad
> - Sirve para expresar hechos transitorios
> 
> Completemos el resumen.
> Saludos.


 
Estoy de acuerdo  .

Has hecho bien en aclarar las cosas porque el pobre de inglesito debe haberse confundido al leer nuestros posts  .


----------



## kali

Hay una cancion de "Intocable" que se llama "estas que te pelas", puedes escucharla como otro ejemplo mas


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, siento haber llegado tarde, recuerdo que el uso de "está que..." se tocó en otro thread, por lo menos, este.

He consultado en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas y ahora lo veo mucho más sencillo. En el nivel puramente gramatical se trata de una oración consecutiva:

"El está que arde" es una oración consecutiva en la que se ha elidido un término: "El está tan caliente que arde" (he is so hot that he burns); pero, además, ese "tan caliente que" es un término de comparación que, además, es metafórica, porque se asocia la temperatura con el estado psíquico (de enfado). Por lo tanto, la frase sería: "El está tan enfadado que arde".

Ni desde el punto de vista gramatical ni desde el punto de vista pragmático, es lo mismo decir, en este caso, "él está que arde" que "él está ardiendo".

"Estás que lo pierdes todo": "estás tan despistado que lo pierdes todo"
You are being so absentminded that you lose everything.
"La olla está que quema": "la ollas está tan caliente que quema"
The pot is so hot that it burns.

Son simples consecutivas... El valor temporal o subjetivo no lo da el hecho de utilizar la construcción "estar que", sino el tiempo verbal y los adverbios que se usan, el contexto del discurso etc.

"Estar que" suele figurar en frases coloquiales, porque el hecho de no expresar el antecedente de la consecuencia y la comparación (metafórica) son propias de una manera de esa manera de hablar (aunque no exclusivas).


----------



## inglesito

Muchas gracias a todos, me alegro de haber creado tanta discusión. Me ha quedado bastante claro (clear as mud jeje).  Lo unico es que no entiendo muy bien el significado de subjetividad. Me lo podríais explicar.​


----------



## ampurdan

Diego usó "valor subjetivo" refiriéndose a "Pedro, estás que lo pierdes todo", dándole a la frase una sobrecarga de valor. Quien lo dice no está simplemente constatando que Pedro lo está perdiendo todo, sino que de alguna manera es raro que lo pierda todo... De manera que es esperable que termine la frase con un "¿qué te pasa?". "Pedro, estás que lo pierdes todo, ¿qué te pasa?".

Sin embargo, esa carga de significado no expresado (la rareza), no depende tanto de la construcción gramatical "estás que..." sino del uso que se le da en un momento dado, creo yo.


----------

